# Louie - Louis CK sitcom



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone seen this?
It's just been commissioned for its 3rd season on FX.
If you like bleak, black comedy, he's your man.
He has a lot of heart though and he's totally honest about himself, so it's not totally depressing.
Lots of cameos from fellow comics and some of the funniest moments are just of them sitting in the bar being mean to each other.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 8, 2011)

i want to see it but don't know how to obtain it for free.... love Louis CKs stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2011)

eztv


----------



## Yetman (Nov 8, 2011)

Downloading now


----------



## Structaural (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, love it.
He also did a much earlier series called Lucky Louis that's worth checking out. 
Live studio audience with that one but just as dark, maybe not as surreal. The girl in Louie played his wife, but it was cancelled after one season.


----------



## Corax (Jul 1, 2012)

Just getting in to this, watching the first season.  I like it a lot.  It's a lot more interesting and classy than 99% of sitcoms for sure.  I do wonder about some of the "honest" racism, homophobia, anti-semitism though.  Whatever the writer's intention, it runs the same risk that _Till Death Do Us Part_ did.


----------



## al (Jul 1, 2012)

The Doug Stanhope episode is suitably miserable.


----------



## Corax (Jul 16, 2012)

Every time an episode features his daughters, I get an urge to attack them with a claw-hammer.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, I enjoyed most the other series but not the Ricky Gervais ones.


----------



## jrck (Nov 18, 2012)

I've just ripped through the first 3 series. The first is ok, the second is good and by the third it has really hit its stride. He is refreshingly honest. It is kinda like Curb but with more emotional content and some weird Lynchian moments thrown in.

I totally agree about Ricky G. He is embarrassingly bad. Totally spoils it. Don't worry about it though, cos he is not in many eps.

If you love Curb, Seinfeld etc...you will certainly enjoy this.


----------



## Firky (Nov 18, 2012)

He's great but I prefer Stanhope's delivery. I like dark fucked up humour.


----------



## paolo (Feb 2, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone seen this?
> It's just been commissioned for its 3rd season on FX.
> If you like bleak, black comedy, he's your man.
> He has a lot of heart though and he's totally honest about himself, so it's not totally depressing.
> Lots of cameos from fellow comics and some of the funniest moments are just of them sitting in the bar being mean to each other.


 
Liking this alot. I can't normally get on with US comedy, but this is fab. I like the blackness of the humour, and - as you say - the honesty.


----------



## mk12 (Feb 2, 2013)

I watched one episode tonight based on some suggestions online. I thought it was meh.


----------



## paolo (Feb 2, 2013)

mk12 said:


> I watched one episode tonight based on some suggestions online. I thought it was meh.


 
It's not for everyone.


----------



## mk12 (Feb 2, 2013)

I love Curb so for some reason I thought I'd like it.


----------



## paolo (Feb 2, 2013)

mk12 said:


> I love Curb so for some reason I thought I'd like it.


 
And there you go... I wasn't taken with Curb. US critics would have them both in the same bag. ??


----------



## Celt (Feb 2, 2013)

firky said:


> He's great but I prefer Stanhope's delivery. I like dark fucked up humour.


 
I love Doug Stanhope.

Anyone got a link to Louis CK stuff?

Oh hang on I bet one needs torrents for that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2013)

Loads of his stand up is on YouTube


----------



## paolo (Feb 2, 2013)

Celt said:


> I love Doug Stanhope.
> 
> Anyone got a link to Louis CK stuff?
> 
> Oh hang on I bet one needs torrents for that.


 
There's probably stuff on YouTube.

I love Stanhope, but don't expect the same style from Louis CK. If you stay with it, he can get, just occasionally, get very near the edge (the "how less kids could get killed by peadophiles" bit is a shocker and brilliant at the same time), but generally this is gentle stuff.


----------



## Celt (Feb 2, 2013)

ok - I consider myself warned,


----------



## paolo (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG... I'm on the racist grandma episode... Which should be an easy set up (we all know racist old relatives, right?), but no, he finishes that even blacker than one thinks it will turn out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> He has a lot of heart though.


 
What does that mean? It sounds like something the color commentators say when one of the linemen moves toward the net in a breakaway.


----------



## paolo (Feb 3, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What does that mean? It sounds like something the color commentators say when one of the linemen moves toward the net in a breakaway.


 
Have you seen it?


----------



## Reno (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm only two episodes in, but this may just be my new favourite series.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 8, 2013)

watching it as it plays on FX at the mo....  enjoying it a lot
another vote for Lucky Louis too


----------



## ymu (Feb 8, 2013)

Corax said:


> Just getting in to this, watching the first season. I like it a lot. It's a lot more interesting and classy than 99% of sitcoms for sure. I do wonder about some of the "honest" racism, homophobia, anti-semitism though. Whatever the writer's intention, it runs the same risk that _Till Death Do Us Part_ did.


Yeah. Not seen the series, but he strikes me as a slightly cooler and much more talented Gervais. Honesty is fine but unless this clip is taken way out of context, he doesn't do anything with that honesty apart from use it as an excuse to say things he otherwise could not get away with.


----------



## Reno (Feb 8, 2013)

ymu said:


> Yeah. Not seen the series, but he strikes me as a slightly cooler and much more talented Gervais. Honesty is fine but unless this clip is taken way out of context, *he doesn't do anything with that honesty* apart from use it as an excuse to say things he otherwise could not get away with.


 
First of all, he makes people laugh, it's a comedy. This clip is OK, but it does work far better in its overall context when you know what the character is about.

He is very good at examining what's in peoples heads when they are prejudiced and exposes their every day hypocrisy by turning it around on them. He makes people who would consider themselves as tolerant and liberal, question themselves. What he does is more interesting than merely "getting away with it". Only seen two episodes so far, but I was impressed with the assurance with which he negotiates his way around potentially offensive material.

He lacks the self-congratulatory manner, condescension and the caricaturing which makes Gervais so unfunny for me. Gervais always winks at you to let you know how outrageous he is being and by ostensibly playing "characters" he always seems to point the finger at someone else, while Louis is very credible as "himself" and therefore as a stand in for the audience.

But most importantly I can't think of the last time a comedy series has made me laugh this much.


----------



## paolo (Feb 8, 2013)

Good write up Reno.

The only thing I can add is that he also turns on himself too. Not just self deprecation, but also sketch stuff where it's him that's the lazy thinker.


----------



## Supine (Feb 8, 2013)

Some of the 'anti-realist' scenes are brilliant. I watched the God episode while stoned and it was a total WTF experience. Brilliant stuff. Occasionally the stand-up parts are just boring or too American for UK enjoyment. I really like it.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 8, 2013)

i loved the 1st series and the 1st half of the second, but then it seemed to get a bit schmaltzy and all about how he is such a good guy.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 8, 2013)

he also is doing a few london standup shows in March.


----------



## Random (Feb 8, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> he also is doing a few london standup shows in March.


I'm going to see him in Stockholm in march


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2013)

I've just watched my first couple of clips of him.   One of my daughters recommended him to me.   (does anyone else hate it when people say "Oh..._you'll_ like it!"



I'll probably have to watch more, now.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> I've just watched my first couple of clips of him. One of my daughters recommended him to me. (does anyone else hate it when people say "Oh..._you'll_ like it!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably have to watch more, now.




Just watch the bloody show already. You'll looove it !


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 27, 2013)

Just finished S1 Ep7 with his mother coming out as gay and ignoring Robbie's heart-breaking begging for her to say she loves him...cruel and very funny.

It's a bit like Seinfeld.   His life mixed with clips of his shows.  Except Seinfeld was about nothing and this seems to be about turning a something into a nothing...iykwim.


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Just finished S1 Ep7 with his mother coming out as gay and ignoring Robbie's heart-breaking begging for her to say she loves him...cruel and very funny.
> 
> It's a bit like Seinfeld. His life mixed with clips of his shows. Except Seinfeld was about nothing and this seems to be about turning a something into a nothing...iykwim.


 
Been watching recently on Fox, at first i thought it was almost a copy of Curb so was a bit meh about it (Seinfeld passed me by) but have now grown to like it. Last nights episode with Matthew Broderick was very funny.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 27, 2013)

The one with the blond heckler?   I liked that, both having fake guns during the robbery.  "Why are you still pointing that at people?"


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 27, 2013)

his stand up was possibly the funniest stand up i have ever seen (on netflix)


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 13, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> he also is doing a few london standup shows in March.


 
I've managed to score a free ticket, really looking forward to it. I love Louie.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 14, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> I've managed to score a free ticket, really looking forward to it. I love Louie.


which show are you going to?


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 14, 2013)

The episode with F. Murray Abraham as 'Uncle Excelsior' really was something special.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 14, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> which show are you going to?


Next Wednesday at the 02.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2013)

Are there any tickets left? They would make an ideal treat for a mate who needs cheering up


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 14, 2013)

I love Louis! 
I wish the episodes were a bit longer, though.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Are there any tickets left? They would make an ideal treat for a mate who needs cheering up


 
 I got my ticket though work, but yes, it appears there are still tickets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2013)

Not on CK's site!


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 14, 2013)

FFS. Do I really have to google for you?

http://www.axs.com/events/3361/louis-ck?skin=theo2

There.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2013)

S'ok, I think I managed to find a couple


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll be up in one of the private suites, looking down on you plebs. HTH.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 19, 2013)

The final episode was something. Fucking heavy and yet uplifting. Love the fact that a black actress plays the mum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2013)

He was great tonight.
When I got there I thought it was going to be shit as it was an awful venue. Way too big for a comedy gig. I laughed my arse off though.

One minor annoyance. People should be strapped into their seats for the duration of a gig and if they are late, they shouldn't be let in.
If they have a medical problem, then catheters should be issued.
I could not believe the amount of people getting up while a man they have paid a considerable amount of money to see was talking to them. Sit the fuck down and hold on!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2013)

And thanks rutabowa for the tickets!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2013)

that's good that it was good! how long was it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2013)

About an hour and twenty minutes


----------



## Structaural (Mar 21, 2013)

Well jealous, I thought about going to London to see him, but couldn't justify the cost. Nice one.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, I enjoyed it too. Particularly the "of course... but maybe" routine.

I was quite annoyed by the person in the third or fourth row, DIRECTLY in front of Louis, using his phone to video the routine about how shit it is to video stuff with your phone. FFS.


----------



## Supine (Mar 21, 2013)

He's doing a one off tv special in the US next month. Get in


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2013)

Watching series 2 now on Fox. It just keeps getting better.

The dentist episode was hilarious. That might have been season 1 though.


----------



## Reno (Apr 26, 2013)

starfish said:


> Watching series 2 now on Fox. It just keeps getting better.
> 
> The dentist episode was hilarious. That might have been season 1 though.


 
It was still season 1, but that was brilliant.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Apr 26, 2013)

great show cheers for the suggestion. Doug Stanhope should act more often


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2013)

Just watched two eps of this and so far so Curb Your Enthusiasm.

I did laugh out loud a coupla times, but the 2 eps I've just watched are very similar to the first two eps of curb, both in story and the 'taboos' they address (dating and sexuality). I see he also drafts in Ricky Gervais for an episode. In the HBO original of curb, Larry David is preparing a stand up tour in NY, and Lousi CK looks alot like that original show.

I imagine all the parallels have already been highlighted, but I shall keep watching because it is funny and I do like the character.


----------



## mack (May 18, 2015)

Just finished watching season 1 - i like it, cross between curb/seinfeld - short and sweet episodes. Some near the knuckle jokes. Just d/l s2&3.

He got in to a bit of hot water hosting snl the other night with the peado jokes..

http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2015/05/17/snl-louis-ck/


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2015)

I've been enjoying season 5, until i read the sex pest allegations. Feel a bit uncomfortable about watching it now


----------



## Silva (May 18, 2015)

I don't think calling it a sitcom does it justice, particularly later on, when it becomes some sort of somewhat surreal art-comedy show, particularly when compared to, say, Maron.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2015)

Maron?


----------



## Santino (May 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been enjoying season 5, until i read the sex pest allegations. Feel a bit uncomfortable about watching it now


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2015)

http://defamer.gawker.com/louis-c-k-will-call-you-up-to-talk-about-his-alleged-s-1687820755


----------



## Silva (May 18, 2015)

I remember when the Pamela thing on the door happened last season, I was puzzled by a few "I though the only thing he did was whipping it out" comments. Now they make sense. Ick.



Orang Utan said:


> Maron?


Another stand-up comedian show, featuring Marc Maron (and his podcast and his cats). Like Louie, it's not exactly supposed to a barrel of laughs and deals mostly with a sad-sack protagonist, but while Louie has certain aspirations, Maron is closer to a regular sitcom.


----------



## billy_bob (May 18, 2015)

I've only seen a couple; one of them, don't know which season, started with a homeless man apparently about to attack Louis getting knocked down and decapitated by a truck right in front of him, and very nearly on camera, and ended with easily the bleakest sexual encounter I've ever seen depicted in a TV show. Can't think of another 'comedy' which rivals that for black humour, except maybe Nighty Night or something by Todd Solendz.


----------

